# Socialism



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

For those who dont understand what socialism means exactly here's a great way to think about it. Sounds familiar doesnt it.. (mortgage bailout)




An economics professor at Texas Tech said he had never failed a single student before but had, once, failed an entire class. That class had insisted that socialism worked and that no one would be poor and no one would be rich, a great equalizer. The professor then said ok, we will have an experiment in this class on socialism. 
All grades would be averaged and everyone would receive the same grade so no one would fail and no one would receive an A. After the first test the grades were averaged and everyone got a B. The students who studied hard were upset and the students who studied little were happy. But, as the second test rolled around, the students who studied little had studied even less and the ones who studied hard decided they wanted a free ride too; so they studied little.. The second test average was a D! No one was happy. When the 3rd test rolled around the average was an F. 

The scores never increased as bickering, blame, name calling all resulted in hard feelings and no one would study for the benefit of anyone else. All failed, to their great surprise, and the professor told them that socialism would also ultimately fail because when the reward is great, the effort to succeed is great; but when government takes all the reward away; no one will try or want to succeed. 

Could not be any simpler than that....


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

I was brought up to take responsibility for my actions both good and bad, these banks gave away money knowing what was going to happen, they should all have to deal with it. But My thinking was different in terms of how to handle it. The Billions that were given out was a joke so lets try my thought on the idea, population of North America 
*528,720,588 as of July 2008.*


So lets give every single person in NA 1 million dollars, total cost 530 mil we shall say. This money is used to pay off all debt that that person has acquired, and puts money in a bank account to send children to college etc. Thus in turn by freeing up debt, Americans/Canadians will be spending and borrowing again and the cycle will carry on as normal. But I am not a stats or economic expert so I am sure there is a flaw in my simple minded thinking.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

530 mil would mean everyone got $1. Total cost would be more like 53 Trillion or maybe even Quadrillion (I'm not sure) if they all got 1 mill. Although, that's still better than what they're doing....


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

DjScrimm said:


> 530 mil would mean everyone got $1. Total cost would be more like 53 Trillion or maybe even Quadrillion (I'm not sure) if they all got 1 mill. Although, that's still better than what they're doing....


haha and that my friend is why I am not working with math! I knew there had to be a reason why my idea seemed so good, missed a couple of zero's there :disappointed:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hahahaha! that's funny.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You got that right!

Even communist and socialist countries are pleading for us to not go that route.
Now how sad is that...


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

Obama better be careful, hold on i hear gunfire in the background!!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

​


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

The funniest thing about this is all the idiots (only 15% of the population) who lost there homes cause *THEY* borrowed more than they can afford and they blame the banks for lending it to them??

Holy crap, how hard is it to figure out if you make $1000.00 a week, you can't afford a $4000.00 a month mortgage? When I purchased my first home, I was single, 21, going to school, working, drinking & partying and paying 8.5% and could still afford it!!

Now all us honest people have to pay for there errors (and the banks, stock market, GM, etc...).

As a business owner, I hope my bailout is avaialble if I make poor decisions, invest in stupid ideas and borrow more than I can afford to pay back........not too f'n likely.

No offense to any US citizens here, but think about what the rest of the world has to deal with cause your economy is all f'd up now. Trickle down economics suck.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

IBBruin said:


>


 I like


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> The funniest thing about this is all the idiots (only 15% of the population) who lost there homes cause *THEY* borrowed more than they can afford and they blame the banks for lending it to them??
> 
> Holy crap, how hard is it to figure out if you make $1000.00 a week, you can't afford a $4000.00 a month mortgage? When I purchased my first home, I was single, 21, going to school, working, drinking & partying and paying 8.5% and could still afford it!!
> 
> ...


Your right. But it would help if we kept invention's or innovation's hear instead of having them built over seas. Than we may have jobs to spar maybe. And yes that may mean we need too look at minimum wage and lower it. Dose that high school kid really need $7+ hr to work at a gas station or Mc.D's? Just think what that could do for welfare, ext. having more jobs.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> Your right. But it would help if we kept invention's or innovation's hear instead of having them built over seas. Than we may have jobs to spar maybe. And yes that may mean we need too look at minimum wage and lower it. Dose that high school kid really need $7+ hr to work at a gas station or Mc.D's? Just think what that could do for welfare, ext. having more jobs.


It's nice how Japan, Korea, etc... have been export to our countries but we couldn't for years to theres.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## fl750mudchic (Apr 4, 2009)

IBBruin said:


>


 OMG, I think I love you!!!


----------

